# DT Swiss X1700 Neu, Laufradsatz MTB, 2012



## doc-trialer (17. Dezember 2011)

Vom Neurad demontiert - unbenutzt!
Inkl. Schnellspanner

Preis VHB

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/nordrhein-westfalen/sport-camping/radsport/u1573639


----------



## monkbike (17. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

wie viel willst du dafür noch haben. Brauche ein Vorderrad für mein Cancyon Nerve XC 8.0. 

Viele Grüße
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

